# Estes Park, CO



## Tony Pro (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm in need of a place to squat or camp in Estes Park for the summer season; just wondering if anyone has experience with this area. Basically I'll be living there 3 nights of the week, spending the other half of the week in Denver. Looks like there's a million places to pitch a tent on the sly, but where to park my car overnight becomes a problem.
I'm aware there are dispersed camping sites on FS land in the area, but those can get too competitive and unpredictable. 
Alternatively, if anyone who lives there is reading this, I'd happily exchange dollars for a couch or floorspace 2-3 nights a week over the summer.


----------



## AlexKnoch (Feb 20, 2022)

There's a park and ride just out of town on the south/west side that might work for you.


----------

